
Ask HN: SaaS product for account management in my app (billing, invites, etc)? - conorgil145
Earlier today, my coworker was trying to setup accounts for a new SaaS service we just started using. I have the billing information and only admins can modify billing information, so she tried to figure out how to make me an admin. Turns out, the service only supports a single admin and you need to be an admin to modify billing and invite team members to join the account.<p>This is one recent example of a million SaaS services that I have used which do not support seemingly basic account management capabilities such as inviting teammates, controlling licenses&#x2F;billing, etc.<p>It seems to me like every company&#x2F;startup out there is constantly reinventing the wheel (often poorly) when it comes to these basic account management capabilities. It would make sense to me if someone started a company which literally just offered these account management boilerplate capabilities as a SaaS product somehow.<p>Does anyone know if such a thing exists? If it doesn&#x27;t, can anyone think of reasons it doesn&#x27;t exist? Would you use such a service so that you can focus on creating your product instead of the (necessary) boilerplate functionality relating to accounts, billing, etc, etc?
======
calcsam
Holy shit. This is genius.

You're basically describing a Permissions API / set of libraries. You can
describe a set of actions and

The danger I would see is that (like Stripe) you would literally have to have
100% uptime because you take down the app if you're ever down.

Really curious what this would look like in practice, but this is super
fertile ground for thought.

------
JeroenSormani
I thin Laravel Spark supports this, released last month...
[https://spark.laravel.com/](https://spark.laravel.com/)

